# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1C: Предприятие 7.7 в Linux

## nVirtual

Вроде все работает, за одним исключением.
Проблема с созданием/редактированием внешнего отчета.
После сохранения отчет не открывается в конфигураторе и не работает в базе.
Выхлоп - "Общая файловая ошибка при доступе к C:\Programm ....\test.ert"
Как лечить?

----------

